

Show HN: Pinch.js – Desktop like zooming in mobile browser - fugyk
https://github.com/fugyk/pinchjs/

======
ocb
Do you have an actual example page anywhere that uses this? I'm curious to see
what it's like beyond the gifs you have.

~~~
fugyk
[http://jsbin.com/cudeguyibu](http://jsbin.com/cudeguyibu)

